# La Cala de Mijas - Impressions?



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Hiya.

I was wondering what people on here think of La Cala de Mijas.

We went there and fell in love with it. When we thought about moving to Spain we had a certain image in our heads of what we wanted, and La Cala ticked all the boxes. It was almost eerie. The location, it's handy, it has expats while retaining a Spanish feel, the beach, etc.

It almost seems to good to be true. What's the catch guys?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes we like the place & would happily move there tomorrow.

BTW no catch and its as you describe (know it well)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sadly, its on fire at the moment!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jo xxx


----------



## jane234 (May 23, 2014)

We've just moved to La Cala and absolutely love it!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jane234 said:


> We've just moved to La Cala and absolutely love it!


how's the fire this morning? Out I hope :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> how's the fire this morning? Out I hope :fingerscrossed:


According to "my spies" (facebook friends lol), it was put out last night, but is starting up again??

Jo xxx


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Typical.

Why must God destroy everything I love?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> According to "my spies" (facebook friends lol), it was put out last night, but is starting up again??
> 
> Jo xxx


we've had some bad fires already this year - thankfully no lives nor property lost, but the last one came so close (not to me ) that the edge on an urb had scorched walls & there was considerable smoke damage to property

would have been worse if the wind hadn't suddenly changed direction, essentially turning it back upon itself - lots of planes & helicopters involved in that one


----------



## jane234 (May 23, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> how's the fire this morning? Out I hope :fingerscrossed:


Seems to have restarted  we're beach side but a lot of damage top part of El Chaparral where we were with family and friends last night. Some parts were evacuated. Really awful


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jane234 said:


> Seems to have restarted  we're beach side but a lot of damage top part of El Chaparral where we were with family and friends last night. Some parts were evacuated. Really awful


Hang on in there, it does sound bad from the posts my friends are making on facebook. :hug:

Jo xxx


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Sad to hear. We stayed there for a month near the golf course with my cousin a few years ago. Lovely place, very small so if you don't have transport you'd get bored pretty quickly. Handy for all the main places though. In fact a great base. You can go into Marbella or Fuengirola pretty quickly, not too far for the airport either. Not sure what prices are like mind you.


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

The fire is out where I am, I live about 2 mins away from where it started!! Not a nice thing to happen, although at work we are now doing various different charity events to raise money for 2 new firetrucks!  If anyone wants to donate or take part in any events we hold, you are all more than welcome!


----------

